
Ask HN: How do you manage newsletters? - vs2370
Wondering if someone has a cool way of managing newsletters.<p>Essentially trying to efficiently organize :
- ecommerce marekting promotions
- email newsletters
- dev list, etc (if you are an open source contributor) 
- social notification emails<p>Some already known ways but would love to have a vote :-<p>1. seperate email account<p>2. + option in gmail<p>3. do nothing just read all<p>4. Inbox or other email client<p>5. Other please specify<p>thanks !!
======
echolima
I built a newsletter tool that signed up for its members and aggregated the
data into singular emails, but be received at a day/time of the users need. On
paper it worked very nicely, and beta it worked pretty well. But no funding,
no fun, as they say. I still say there is a need out there for something like
this.

------
thex10
I subscribe to tons of newsletters for my enjoyment. I started using GMail
filters and labels for this purpose. I have enough types of newsletters that I
filter them further by type into nested sub labels. I don't happen to use
Inbox but imagine it might work about as well.

------
subpar
Had the same thought the other day, then found:
[https://unroll.me/](https://unroll.me/)

